# Looking for partners



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi, I'm Jacopo.
I'm looking for new partners for some NSFW roleplay.
I'm fine, both boys and girls. just be reliable, passionate, not very vulgar.

I use both male and female characters.

I'm an open minded person so don't be afraid to tell me your kinks.

PS if you are interested all you need is writing me in private


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 10, 2019)

New idea for a role-play plot:
I was thinking about a story in which my character is a samurai, a Hokkaido dragon hunter and must face the other player's character.

To develop the details contact me on telegram @ Ilyunich07


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 10, 2019)

This is the art work of my pg


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 16, 2019)

Another plot that I like to try is the Alien (xenomorph) reproduction. With soft gore and others kinks if you want.


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 19, 2019)

If there's anyone that likes traps and feminization I'm interested to do one of them. Maybe something between Sekiro and Lord Kuro


----------



## Jaegerschreck (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi! 
I’m interested in doing something if you want. 
I’d probably use my character, Rat. They’re a hermaphrodite Chimera. Very feminine.


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 26, 2019)

There's anyone here that like mechaphilia?


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Jacopo3000 said:


> This is the art work of my pg


I THINK I FOUND THE ARTIST I WAS LOOKING FOR
yo bro....I uh........I am broke, cause I know that your work might be expensive as hell but..could you...Draw my characters, like I send you over the documents with their description and..design and you...draw them with your style and my portrayal


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 27, 2019)

I don't sell my draws. Sorry


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Jacopo3000 said:


> I don't sell my draws. Sorry


so...could you draw one of my characters, I am fan of your stuff so far


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm working on a project yet. I've no time for that


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Jacopo3000 said:


> I'm working on a project yet. I've no time for that


Yes sir...sorry for wasting your time
I am just excited to see...what my mind created.
thanks for being such a great artist.


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 27, 2019)

No problem, man


----------



## shadowangely (Aug 2, 2019)

are you willing to RP on discord ?




Jacopo3000 said:


> Hi, I'm Jacopo.
> I'm looking for new partners for some NSFW roleplay.
> I'm fine, both boys and girls. just be reliable, passionate, not very vulgar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes


----------

